# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  ضيقة وشبابيك وذكرى وكم سؤال - mms و sms ( منقول )

## الوسادة



----------


## candle of dark

*شـــــو هالإبداع هـــــــــاد
يا سلام عليكي
رااااائــــــــــــع*

----------

